
Telugu optical character recognizied project - vamshikrishna
hello sir&#x2F;madam can you help me sir i want to know how to recoginized the text in ocr .
======
foobar16372883
Check out [https://www.kaggle.com/c/digit-
recognizer](https://www.kaggle.com/c/digit-recognizer) and associated forums.

You'll need some familiarity with probability and programming.

Good luck!

